# Awsome Day at Castle Combe Today



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hate that Americanism “awesome” but that was our, my, Dave (sumo) and Richard day today at the wet CC. Well it started wet and then dried out a bit around mid morning and then just before lunch was at its best, sun, some light wind and of course a dry track. 

There was nothing that could touch Richard and myself, even the Atom !!! There was everything from MGB V8 to a Ferrari 360 (which went off at Quarry, surprise surprise NOT) There were lots of BMW as it was a BMW day, but was open to all, as I say Pugs to Evo’s and Scooby’s etc.

Dave eventually turned up after lunch and bought the rain with him again, but Richard and I were now rain miesters ! LOL. There were lots of excuses from Dave about new Pads and bedding them in and losing feeling of the brakes and hurting his big toe ect, ect, ect, but eventually he got into the flow just as it was home time !!

A good, friendly, well run by Apex day. Would recommend Apex days to all as there were even some newbie’s there who were track virgins, but well behaved. All for only £150-00.

Looking forward to the next one Michael!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome steve!

Bob


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Pics, doom unit..


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

dammit, i work literally 2 minutes away


----------

